# chicago area rates



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm looking to sub some accounts this year and i'm wondering what to expect when it comes to getting paid does anyone work as a sub between the city and sw burbs and what kind of hourly rate?


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

i forgot to mention that i have 2 3/4 ton trucks 1 with a 8ft straight blade the other has a 8.6 v plow and i'm thinking of adding a v-box. any info would be appreciated


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Are you already hooked up with someone? the company I sub for youll make anything from $65-$75 and hour. No need for a salter either, We have big dumps for that.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

IF YOUR INTERESTED CONTACT MIKE AT SNOW PROS YOU LOOK THEM UP AT WWW.SNOWPROS.ORG


----------

